

TxtAtlas: My Sunday project, built with Twilio, Node.js, and Redis - sjwalter
http://txtatlas.com

======
swanson
Cool! I checked out your src since I am having some troubling finding any
node.js projects that aren't a socket.io chatroom or the hello-world HTTP
server.

~~~
rafaelc
<https://github.com/ry/node/wiki>

------
johndbritton
This is pretty cool, Ben Nadel also built a similar app using cold fusion and
Twilio: [http://www.bennadel.com/blog/1967-Cell-Phones-SMS-Twilio-
Pus...](http://www.bennadel.com/blog/1967-Cell-Phones-SMS-Twilio-Pusher-
ColdFusion-And-Google-Maps-Fun.htm)

~~~
sjwalter
That app is awesome and way slicker than my little hack here. Cool!

------
andre
it's probably NOT a good idea to not post cell phone # in the open:

<http://txtatlas.com/pins>

~~~
sjwalter
Totally right. Man, my bad. Fixing ASAP.

~~~
sjwalter
Fixed. Change committed.

------
tzury
Cool, I sent a text message, but do not see me on the map.

Note, I do exist on '/pins' which suggest that's probably a bug in Google maps

    
    
        {"text":"Hello from Tel Aviv","date":"Mon Nov 22 2010 06:40:39 GMT+0000 (UTC)","location":{"country":"IL","lat":40.6331249,"lng":-89.3985283}}
    

That's me.

------
samratjp
Just curious - why the popularity in Redwood City and the same txt message for
all of them:

"Gort, Klaatu barada nikto."
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaatu_barada_nikto>)

~~~
sjwalter
Some person spammed that over and over. I contacted them. They are pretty
cool. :) Really wish I was back in the valley, as this little experiment has
put me in contact with lots of wicked hackers.

------
rgejman
Neat idea! The only issue is probably not resolvable. My area code is 847,
placing me in northeast Illinois, but I live in NYC. I sent a shoutout with
"Hello from NYC!" and it shows up in Illinois!

~~~
johns
SMS doesn't provide real-time geolocation data so the best info available is
based on the area code.

------
semanticist
A usability suggestion: remove the existing info window overlays when you add
a new one, having them overlap looks ugly and is hard to read.

~~~
sil3ntmac
Yes, and also remove an open overlay whenever you click elsewhere on the map.

~~~
sjwalter
Good ideas. Coming right up.

------
bambax
Just texted from Paris, got pinned in the middle of France: I guess for Europe
it only detects the country?

------
nico
Cool, worked with Chile! Too bad all cellphones here have the same area code.

------
pyre
Apparently there are 'free gropes at the airport' in Minneapolis. Huh?

------
kevinburke
Edit: Twilio doesn't work with page plus cellular, bummer

~~~
kevinburke
I checked again and Twilio does work with Page Plus - the problem was with my
phone.

------
keith_erskine
Hats off to Twilio - it makes SMS dead simple

